# Escambia Bay...redfish



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Hey Guys...and ladies.

We live over in Fairhope but I've never even been to Escambia Bay. 

I've looked all around here, up in the Delta etc. for places to site fish for redfish. I've gotten old an mellow and would rather catch one fish that I saw than 10 that I didn't.

I think I read in one of the reports about guys seeing redfish...maybe up around HWY 90 or something. Does that sound reasonable?

Please understand...I'm not asking for any spots just a yes/no if it's possible. Half the fun is finding stuff on your own anyway.

Am I barking up the wrong tree trying to sight fish for reds in Escambia Bay?

TIA.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

One thing about a post like this with no responses: either it's off the chart good and nobody wants to divulge that fact on here (which is certainly understandable)  or somebody gave me some bad information. :no:

Either way...I visit this forum often and certainly enjoy it.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I've seen tailing reds around upper escambia especially at low tide in winter months. I don't fish around there much in summer but I'm sure they're around.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

The water in Escambia Bay is rarely clear enough to sight fish. I have sight fished reds in the south end of East Bay, Pensacola Bay, the sound, and Big Lagoon.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I seen two 30in+ bull reds tailing bout 2ft water two weekends ago at the docks by floridatown bay, followed em trying to catch em for bout 5 10mins till they went under the dock an on the other side. I had a couple real good shots on. I worked my spoon right in front of there face 2 or 3 times just wouldnt eat. Talk about an adrenalin rush!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

